# Mules?



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

Oops! My bad, sorry! =)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi Raiding!

I just love George to death.

Steve


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

People either love them or hate them. They are not for everyone. They are MUCH smarter than a horse and have a lot more actual reasoning power. They never forget anything -- including letting them develop a bad habit. It will come back and bite you even if it is 20 years later.

I have raised them (owned a Spanish Catalonian Jack for years), trained them and used a lot of them for many years. This is one of the few times in my life I have not had one (or several). A good mule is one that has never gotten spoiled and has always been treated fairly. You can get after one, but it is far better to not let them learn or put them into a position to make mistakes in the first place.

I would say the first prerequisite is to be smarter (horse and mule smart) than the mule. A safe, well trained mule will take care of you like no horse can. A bad one would just as soon kill you as look at you. Before I recommend anyone gets a mule, I always tell them to find a good mule person and spend some time around good mules. They are just not for everyone.

Other differences with mules is that they are much more hardy and less prone to health and lameness issues than horses, but sure cannot stand to be over-fed and seldom need much (if any) grain. They are a lot tougher in hot weather and are much stronger, pound for pound, than a horse. A mule can carry more weight and pull more than a horse much bigger than it is.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I have never ridden one, but I do know they are very stubborn at times. If they don't want to do something - they *wont* do it. I've seen that happen, the poor kid even got off and tried to pull him forward but he wouldn't budge.

However, I do think they are adorable and I hope to own one someday, haha!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Cherie said:


> I would say the first prerequisite is to be smarter (horse and mule smart) than the mule.QUOTE]
> 
> THIS is the reason we don't have a mule. I'm afraid I simply could not measure up.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

amberly said:


> I have never ridden one, but I do know they are very stubborn at times. If they don't want to do something - they *wont* do it. I've seen that happen, the poor kid even got off and tried to pull him forward but he wouldn't budge.
> 
> However, I do think they are adorable and I hope to own one someday, haha!


 Actually I have run into very few 'stubborn' mules. The ones people had thought were stubborn were just spoiled because they had been ridden by people that were not as smart as they were. I have never had a mule sull up or balk that I started or was trained by someone that knew how to deal with them.


----------

